# How can we completely concentrate while studying?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

A good study environment allows you to maintain your concentration and maximize your learning efficiency. The most important thing avoid Texting, Facebook, Twitter, WhatsApp, Instagram, Snapchat, and other distractions that come from our phones. Regular breaks are very essential to enhance your learning capacity because the human brain can not concentrate. I used to follow these things when I was doing my MD degree at all saints university college of medicine.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

I enjoy the concept of Flow states, as described by Mike Csikszentmihalyi,
It is like deliberate "in-zone state".

I usually purposefully dedicate slots of times of at least one hour to do one single study task at a time and take breaks of about 10 min in between.
In a given morning, I would do 2 sessions of Flow and only check correspondence/social media by 10:30 AM, after lunch 1:30 PM and at perhaps 3:30 or 4:30 PM.

I believe the key is planning the time slots specifically and sticking to it honestly and judiciously.


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

emperfectus said:


> I enjoy the concept of Flow states, as described by Mike Csikszentmihalyi,
> It is like deliberate "in-zone state".
> 
> I usually purposefully dedicate slots of times of at least one hour to do one single study task at a time and take breaks of about 10 min in between.
> ...


Yes, your concept is valuable, When I was in Caribbean medical school I used to do this things, in which college or university you are in present?


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

shanelowney said:


> Yes, your concept is valuable, When I was in Caribbean medical school I used to do this things, in which college or university you are in present?


Replied here








What are the best reasons to select a medical career in...


A medical career is not similar to any other career as it is a noble profession where you can work honestly to save millions of lives. There is no single reason why people choose a medical degree in a Caribbean medical university or any other part of the world. Whether you are planning to study...




www.medstudentz.com


----------



## Tolbex (Nov 5, 2021)

Never thought logging on different platforms with my Facebook page could lead to something I couldn't control. I recently noticed on my Facebook page that I shared links from a site I logged into not too long ago. After some more digging I found out the app I was collaborating with for my Facebook and famoid promotion allowed my info to be shared on other platforms. That caused one heck of a row. Needless to say, I moved on to other partner apps after that.


----------

